# US Armor Deploys to Syria



## tomahawk6 (20 Sep 2020)

Despite decrying foreign wars here we go again in Syria.


https://www.stripes.com/news/middle-east/us-deploys-bradleys-mechanized-infantry-to-syria-to-ensure-freedom-of-movement-for-coalition-forces-1.645702

The U.S. is positioning M2A3 Bradley Infantry Fighting Vehicles in eastern Syria to bolster security for troops there nearly four weeks after seven American troops were injured in a crash with a Russian military vehicle there.

The combat vehicles will “ensure the protection of Coalition forces and preserve their freedom of movement” in the fight against the Islamic State, said Col. Wayne Marotto, a spokesman for the U.S.-led Operation Inherent Resolve, in a statement Friday.

“Despite the territorial defeat of ISIS, the degradation of its leadership, and the widespread refutation of its ideology, this violent Islamist extremist group still poses a threat,” Marotto said in the statement, posted on Twitter.

The mechanized forces are from the 2nd Brigade Combat Team, 1st Armored Division, deployed to Kuwait from Fort Bliss, Texas, Inherent Resolve said in a separate statement.

U.S. Central Command has also deployed Sentinel radar and increased the frequency of fighter patrols over U.S. and allied forces in the area, command spokesman Capt. Bill Urban said in an email.


----------



## Donald H (20 Sep 2020)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Despite decrying foreign wars here we go again in Syria.



This doesn't have to be classified as a foreign war; wouldn't you agree?


----------

